# 3 hairs from a unicorn's mane or a spare Pico Squeeze bottle.



## Adephi (12/1/19)

I'm running on my spare bottle of my Pico Squeeze V1. Would really like to have a few spares since they do like to pop a leak after about 6 to 8 months.

But it seems nobody stock them anymore or very few have stocked them in the past. Really don't want to go the FastTech route just for a few bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm running on my spare bottle of my Pico Squeeze V1. Would really like to have a few spares since they do like to pop a leak after about 6 to 8 months.
> 
> But it seems nobody stock them anymore or very few have stocked them in the past. Really don't want to go the FastTech route just for a few bottles.



I heard the luxotic bottle fit.not sure myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm running on my spare bottle of my Pico Squeeze V1. Would really like to have a few spares since they do like to pop a leak after about 6 to 8 months.
> 
> But it seems nobody stock them anymore or very few have stocked them in the past. Really don't want to go the FastTech route just for a few bottles.


I have 2 for you. Pm incoming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

How is that pico squeeze mod by the way,does it have issues or is it as good as the original Pico ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (12/1/19)

Resistance said:


> How is that pico squeeze mod by the way,does it have issues or is it as good as the original Pico ?



Its a lovely little mod. Its the one mod that hasn't given me a day's hassle except for the bottle.

very comfortable to hold, lightweight and just perfect for in the car. With the right battery it hits pretty well too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/1/19)

Resistance said:


> How is that pico squeeze mod by the way,does it have issues or is it as good as the original Pico ?


Agree with @Adephi , I run mine with a Gasmods Nixon rdta on top, mostly in the car, comfortable, easy and it keeps on going!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with @Adephi , I run mine with a Gasmods Nixon rdta on top, mostly in the car, comfortable, easy and it keeps on going!


So it should work as an all round beater without hassles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Its a lovely little mod. Its the one mod that hasn't given me a day's hassle except for the bottle.
> 
> very comfortable to hold, lightweight and just perfect for in the car. With the right battery it hits pretty well too.


I need to get a working squonker for work and this looks like that mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (12/1/19)

Resistance said:


> I need to get a working squonker for work and this looks like that mod



Hope you find one. The originals are out of production as far as I understand. Even international vendors don't stock them anymore.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (12/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Hope you find one. The originals are out of production as far as I understand. Even international vendors don't stock them anymore.


Look at the Pico Squeeze 2, it comes with a Coral 2 RDA, single coil. I'm getting one next month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/19)

Resistance said:


> So it should work as an all round beater without hassles


Exactly, small, easy to carry around, rugged and works like a dream.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

